# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: برنامه نويسي براي موبايل با vb.net ؟

## Afshin160

سلام ... سلام ... سلام ...

اميدوارم همگي خوب باشيد .

من تا حالا براي موبايل برنامه نويسي نكرده ام و لذا ميخواستم از شما دوستان كمك بگيرم 
من با  vb.net برنامه مينويسم يه سورس كد ساده ماشين حساب كه فقط4 عمل اصلي را داره مي خواستم (N90)  تا از روي آن آموزش ببينم .

متشكرم 
افشين160

----------


## dr.pantagon

دوست عزیز اگر گیر آوردی برای ما هم بزار 
چون منم دنبالش هستم

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز اگه بخوای با vb.net برنامه بنویسی باید روی گوشی های ویندوز موبایل کار کنی نه نوکیا برای اون مدل گوشی شما باید یا تحت سیمبین برنامه بنویسی یا جاوا

----------


## Zaki & Yashar

با سلام
من تا به حال براي موبايل برنامه اي ننوشتم اما بلدم از #C استفاده كنم براي هك گوشي اطلاعات وسورس كد ميخواستم

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

با smart device که تو سی شارپ هست  فقط برای گوشی های ویندوز CE میشه برنامه نوشت ؟ روی سیستم عامل های سیمبین و جاوا چی ؟

----------


## noorsoft

برای سیمبین و جاوا با .net نمیشه برنامه نویسی کرد

----------


## benyamin_pc

برای سیمبیان با دات نت میشه

----------


## viper2009

> برای سیمبیان با دات نت میشه


سلام 
چطوری ؟ مشتاقم بدونم امکان داره توضیح بدید؟ چون کارم لنگه.

----------


## A.Shafiee

تاجايي كه من اطلاع دارم با .Net نميشه نوشت

----------


## viper2009

> تاجايي كه من اطلاع دارم با .Net نميشه نوشت


آقا کار نشد نداره
میشه فقط باید  SDK های مخصوصش را پیدا کنیم

----------


## viper2009

برنامه NetBean هم هست که مخصوص برنامه نویسی موبایله که باید جاوا بلد باشید

----------


## mohamad_SH

ميخواستم ببينم زبان برنامه نويسي هست كه بشه برنامه توليدي براي همه موبايل ها كاربرد داشته باشه

----------


## koorosh4

البت ميدونم هيچ ربطي نداره ولي ...

----------


## reza6384

> آقا کار نشد نداره
> میشه فقط باید SDK های مخصوصش را پیدا کنیم


شما پیدا کردید؟؟ اگر میگید میشه باید این SDK ها رو معرفی کنید تا حرفتون سندیت داشته باشه.

----------


## volkswagen

سلام-با ویژوال بیسیک 6 میشه برای موبایل برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

هر زبونی برای یه کاربردی هست مسلما هیچ کس با اسمبلی نرم افزار اتوماسیون نمینویسه حتی اگر شدنی باشه (که هست) در ضمن اگر واقعا میخواید برای موبایل برنامه بنویسید بهتره از زبان ها و ابزار های مخصوص این کار استفاده کنید تا قدرت مانور بالاتری داشته باشید (مثل NetBeans که دوستان گفتند)

با تمام این حرفا یادم نیست کجا ولی چند وقت پیش یه جا خوندم نسخه مخصوص گوشی های سیمبین برای دات نت ساختند البته بسیار آزمایشی و پر از اشکال فکر کنم یا باید برید سراغ جاوا یا باید صبر کنید نسخه کاملش بیاد
اگر تو گوگل بگردین حتما لینکش رو پیدا میکنید

----------

